# HYATT in Bermuda "Winner Winner Chicken Dinner"



## Carmel85 (Apr 7, 2008)

Park Hyatt luxury resort planned for Club Med site



The site of former Club Med in St George’s is to be redeveloped as a Park Hyatt luxury resort.



The Park Hyatt St. George’s Resort, which will be developed by Bazarian International, will include a luxury beach, spa, and golf course. 

Carl Bazarian, President of Bazarian International said: “This is one of Bermuda’s most precious locations and, by being re-developed to the highest standard and branded with a world-renowned international hotel brand, will become the catalyst for Bermuda’s resurgence as the premier island resort destination in North America and the Caribbean.

“Bazarian International’s business philosophy, as affirmed in the Master Development Agreement between Bazarian International and the Government of Bermuda, is to respect the site and work with both the St. George’s community and the Government of Bermuda to preserve its history, maintain its architectural integrity, create jobs, enhance local business in St. George’s, introduce and maintain high environmental standards and, ultimately, deliver a luxury branded resort of the highest quality.”  

Park Hyatt has been voted by Global Traveler as the “Best International Hotel Chain” for the past four consecutive years.   

The $294 million development will include a luxury Park Hyatt hotel with 100 rooms and suites, a 12,000 square-foot spa and fitness center, a beach club, swimming pools, tennis courts, five restaurants and bars, extensive meeting and function space, and a staff housing facility.  It will be complemented by an 18-hole Nick Faldo Signature golf course, 140 Park Hyatt-branded condominiums and 40 luxury Hyatt Residence Club fractional ownership units.


"WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER"  

This resort would fit in perfect for Hyatt especially right after NYC comes on line.

I personally love Bermuda and I love that part of the island very quiet and nice. The old club med property is very weird feeling when you walk around it and nothing is open.

I do hope this comes true HYATT BERMUDA 2011 !!!!  


IM sure glad I own Hyatt now!!!

More info coming with in 72 hours or less... KAL,MESA,MLC start asking around!!


CARMEL85


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 7, 2008)

*IM going to Bermuda in 2011 from California*

What's promised:

— a luxury Park Hyatt hotel with 100 rooms and suites

— a 12,000 square-foot spa and fitness centre

— a beach club

— swimming pools

— tennis courts

— five restaurants and bars

— extensive meeting and function space

— a staff housing facility.

— an 18-hole Nick Faldo Signature golf course (to be developed on the site of the existing St. George's Golf Club)

— 140 Park Hyatt-branded condominiums (a portion of which will be available for use as transient hotel accommodation)

and 40 luxury Hyatt Residence Club fractional ownership units.


----------



## Transit (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sure the Bermuda units will be great but what's this Winner Winner chicken dinner stuff?


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Transit said:


> I'm sure the Bermuda units will be great but what's this Winner Winner chicken dinner stuff?



WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!!!  

You need to find out who says that only a select few hyatt owners know who that is. If you get the persons name correctly you get more and more great info before it hits this Tug board!!

Only 3 people know who this person is that gives all of us great information on Hyatt before we even hear about it.


----------

